# FarCry on Windows 10...No?  [Solved]



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2019)

Just bought the original FarCry from GOG, installed it and started it up and was letting do the graphics settings auto detect.

Tried to run the game, all I see is the splash-screen and that's it, I can't even alt-tab out of the splash-screen...
Have to restart the computer.


Tried to run in windows xp sp3 compatibility mode, didn't help.
Tried to install directx9c from M$ https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=34429 but got a popup: 
*Supported Operating System*
Windows 2000, Windows 2000 Advanced Server, Windows 2000 Professional Edition , Windows 2000 Server, Windows 2000 Service Pack 2, Windows 2000 Service Pack 3, Windows 2000 Service Pack 4, Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, Windows ME, Windows Server 2003, Windows XP, Windows XP Home Edition , Windows XP Media Center Edition, Windows XP Professional Edition, Windows XP Service Pack 1

Does anyone here know how to run this game on windows 10?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2019)

Let me turn my PC on. I actually had it going a couple months ago. I’ll pop back in and let you know.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 12, 2019)

found this.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

There's also the PCGamingWiki page for Far Cry if you run into anymore trouble with the game.

*Game crashes with very high lighting*





						Far Cry - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> found this.



I bought the game on GOG, I don't have the "farcry_amd64upgrade_xx.exe" and "farcry_amd64_ecu.exe"
I only got 2 files downloaded from GOG, a setup file for farcry 1.4 and a bin file, thats it.

I tried running the game with admin rights but it didn't work.

It's strange because GOG says:



OK, it doesn't say 64 or 32 bit..



biffzinker said:


> There's also the PCGamingWiki page for Far Cry if you run into anymore trouble with the game.



Thanks!

Just found a 64bit patch:








						Far Cry AMD64 (64-bit) Upgrade patch
					

Original sources: FilePlanet (US, FR, DE, IT, ESP) This is the Far Cry AMD64 / WinXP Pro x64 Upgrade Patch. It allows the game to be run as a native 64-bit application, providing various benefits and enhancements. Note that the 64-bit version cannot be upgraded to v1.4 (the latest patch). After i...




					community.pcgamingwiki.com
				




But:
"_Note that the 64-bit version cannot be upgraded to v1.4 (the latest patch)._ "

I have version 1.4...

There are no previous versions for download on GOG...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2019)

There is not one thing I did to make it run on W10. I installed to desktop from the installer. I dont have compatibility settings at all.  Don’t need admin rights either. What resolution are you trying? If too high then the game won’t even open. Ive had that with other games.

There is an issue in that it will run at 600 fos or more, which sounds great until your card overheats. You can simply limit frames in RSS of Afterburner, because the game does not recognize Vsync.

Basically they are not lying about W10. It works great.  Maybe try removing any trace of FC from the registry after unistalling, and then start over.

Edit:
Maybe....are you trying to install to same drive as Windows? All my games are on separate drives from Windows. That might make a difference.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> There is not one thing I did to make it run on W10. I installed to desktop from the installer. I dont have compatibility settings at all.  What resolution are you trying? If too high then the game won’t even open. Ive had that with other games.
> 
> There is an issue in that it will run at 600 fos or more, which sounds great until your card overheats. You can simply limit frames in RSS of Afterburner, because the game does not recognize Vsync.
> 
> Basically they are not lying.  Maybe try removing any trace of FC from the registry after unistalling, and then start over.



I'm trying to run it on my i3 intel hd620 laptop.
Resolution was set to a low one.

Also I don't get any error, it just stays on the splash-screen.

Did you get the game from GOG as well?
Is the computer you are running it on windows 10 32bit?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I'm trying to run it on my i3 intel hd620 laptop.
> Resolution was set to a low one.
> 
> Also I don't get any error, it just stays on the splash-screen.
> ...


Yes, mine is from GOG. It was easier than messing with the old 5 CD jewel case, LOL.  

I’m running it on W10 64 bit.  Are you running W10 32 bit? If so, thats your problem I bet. The GOG version is the 64 bit game I believe.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you running W10 32 bit? If so, thats your problem I bet.


Not if @P4-630 doesn't want to use all 6 GB of RAM, laptop is listed in System Specs.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m running it on W10 64 bit.



I try to get it running on my win10 64bit laptop.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Not if @P4-630 doesn't want to use all 6 GB of RAM, laptop is listed in System Specs.


My bad, but unfortunately going to look up specs of laptop models listed is a little too time consuming right now.  I barely had time to see if the game started up and check if any compatibility settings were applied.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have it on Steam, works fine. Win 10 x64.
This is interesting too, which one is your fave? 
Farcry best?
For me it's 3 I think, Vaas is still my fave bad guy in a game.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The GOG version is the 64 bit game I believe.


I just bought the game from GOG, and it's the 32-bit version.


As @rtwjunkie said the game launches fine for me at my monitors native resolution, and very high quality settings. The only difference I and @rtwjunkie share is the game was installed on a secondary drive.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I just bought the game from GOG, and it's the 32-bit version.
> View attachment 124848


Hmmmmm....I was misled by a random forumite.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> the game was installed on a secondary drive.



Why would that give a problem when I have installed on the OS partition, I just have it under C GOG Games.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Why would that give a problem when I have installed on the OS partition, I just have it under C GOG Games.


I was wondering if it was related to Windows Vista, and later versions redirecting to the VirtualStore.



			
				PCGamingWiki said:
			
		

> When running this game without Administrator elevation, activity in %PROGRAMFILES%, %PROGRAMFILES(X86)%, and %WINDIR% might be redirected to %LOCALAPPDATA%\VirtualStore\ (more details).



Have you tried launching the game with this shortcut? Seems it doesn't require GOG to launch the game.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

Today I tried FarCry on my desktop, set the resolution @ 2560x1440 and it just started the game without issues....
On my desktop I have it installed on a different SSD than the OS drive.

Thats a bummer because I actually bought the game for my laptop..



biffzinker said:


> Have you tried launching the game with this shortcut?



Just tried, no difference, it stays at the splash-screen.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Just tried, no difference, it stays at the splash-screen.


Do you have the latest Intel Graphics Windows 10 Drivers?








						Intel® Graphics – Windows* DCH Drivers
					

This download installs the Intel® Graphics Driver for Xe Dedicated, 6th - 11th Generation Graphics, and Elkhart Lake Platforms.




					downloadcenter.intel.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Do you have the latest Intel Graphics Windows 10 DCH Drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually get the drivers from HP installed.

Edit: Downloading now.

Edit 2:


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

Try this one instead of the newer DCH driver, should be the legacy driver.








						Intel® Graphics Driver for Windows* [15.33]
					

This download installs the Intel® Graphics Driver for Baytrail and 3rd generation.




					downloadcenter.intel.com
				




Been looking for the exact model of your HP laptop, and happened across your older thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ptops-would-you-choose-bought-a-14-hp.237670/

The newest driver from HP is dated: Jun 15, 2018





						HP Pavilion - 14-bf001nd Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support
					

Download the latest drivers, firmware, and software for your HP Pavilion - 14-bf001nd.This is HP’s official website that will help automatically detect and download the correct drivers free of cost for your HP Computing and Printing products for Windows and Mac operating system.




					support.hp.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Try this one instead of the newer DCH driver, should be the legacy driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems I already have the latest driver installed:





@biffzinker
Edit: Tried creating a new partition E and copied the FarCry game to that, it didn't help either.
Why the F$%& won't it run on the OS drive and why does it run only when installed on a non-OS drive? 

Saints Row 2 from GOG runs fine on my laptop.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 13, 2019)

it works fine on two desktop machines i have and i have tried it on three different laptops all work fine all running windows 10.. 

in fact all the farcry versions work fine.. 3 4 5 primal and new dawn..

none are from GOG though..

trog


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 13, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Today I tried FarCry on my desktop, set the resolution @ 2560x1440 and it just started the game without issues....
> On my desktop I have it installed on a different SSD than the OS drive.
> 
> Thats a bummer because I actually bought the game for my laptop..
> ...


I’m glad you got it running somewhere at least!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ok, I got it running on my laptop now with FarCry installed on external SSD.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, I got it running on my laptop now with FarCry installed on external SSD.


Really? That's all it took?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Really? That's all it took?





biffzinker said:


> The only difference I and @rtwjunkie share is the game was installed on a secondary drive.


Yes, FarCry (from GOG) just won't work if you have the game installed on the OS drive.

I had a Sandisk SSD laying around for backup files but FarCry runs from it as well, I have it connected on USB C.

If there is anyone who knows a way to get FarCry (from GOG) running on the OS drive, let me know!
For now it works although from an external SSD.

Edit: I have installed FarCry on a different partition on the laptop and that infact did work afterall. 
(or it's because I launched the game once via the external SSD, anyways it's working now!)


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 13, 2019)

I have always noticed a mega long load time when first installing the game and running it for the first time on windows 10
The game would hang on the loading screen and sit there for a good 5 mins or so before the bar would move but once it finaly loaded it was fine after that.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

No problem getting past the splash screen with it installed on my boot drive.



All I did was download the backup installer from GOG in Firefox, and ran the installer with the default install path. Earlier I was using the GOG Galaxy client.


Thought I'd give it a try, and see if it made any difference.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> No problem getting past the splash screen with it installed on my boot drive.



For how long did you wait?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

Didn't have to wait any longer than a minute. There was a small hiccup with the resolution switching from 1024x768 to 2560x1440 when I exited back to the desktop the first time. It's running fine now, and  in game since.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2019)

I have it running from the OS partition now as well.

Why it didn't work before, I don't know.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> No problem getting past the splash screen with it installed on my boot drive.
> View attachment 124895
> 
> All I did was download the backup installer from GOG in Firefox, and ran the installer with the default install path. Earlier I was using the GOG Galaxy client.
> ...


I also have it installed without Galaxy (which I don’t use at all).  Does it have a conflict with boot drives?

Edit: NM. It looks like temperamental old game is all it was. Glad it works like you want now @P4-630 !


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2019)

I can't get RTSS working with this game, I want to cap the fps at low but it seems it doesn't work, also the OSD isn't working with detection even at high.

The CPU temps are getting over 70C when I run it now and thats quite high imo for my little laptop, also I have no idea about the fps atm since I can't get RTSS and OSD working.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

Try uninstalling both Afterburner and RTSS and then reinstall the newest package of both?  It's like this one game has selected you to be its problem guinea pig.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Try uninstalling both Afterburner and RTSS and then reinstall the newest package of both?  It's like this one game has selected you to be its problem guinea pig.



I don't have AB installed on my laptop, is that why it's not showing the OSD?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I don't have AB installed on my laptop, is that why it's not showing the OSD?


I’m pretty sure that even though you can update them independantly, RTSS depends on AB being installed. AB can be installed without RTSS though.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> RTSS depends on AB being installed.



Can you even install AB when you only have intel HD620 graphics?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Can you even install AB when you only have intel HD620 graphics?


I do not know.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I do not know.



I tried, most graphs work in AB but the fps graph doesn't, also I still can't get the OSD to work with farcry and I don't think the RTSS fps cap works.

Actually for OSD before I just meant the FPS OSD, this works also with only RTSS installed for my other games on my laptop just not with FarCry for some reason.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 15, 2019)

Do you guys have LOD problem (enemy/foliage popping out when zooming, disappear when didn't)? If you do let me know, I have some workaround, it seems like Windows 10 not fully detect newer cards thus assuming we using low end GPU.


----------



## wapem (Sep 20, 2019)

The fix is really simple , go into your install location and open system.cfg , see if you have this line r_ShadersPrecache = "1"  and change 1 into 0 , if you don't have the string then just add it like this r_ShadersPrecache = "0"


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> There's also the PCGamingWiki page for Far Cry if you run into anymore trouble with the game.
> 
> *Game crashes with very high lighting*
> 
> ...


Very high lighting was a no-go already in Win7, remember wondering years ago why it won't start.


----------



## Grog6 (Sep 20, 2019)

I love that game. 

The Trigens are badasses with the difficulty cranked all the way up.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I love that game.
> 
> The Trigens are badasses with the difficulty cranked all the way up.


Never completed it with the hardest difficulty, the second hardest was already a nightmare.


----------



## Grog6 (Sep 20, 2019)

You're walking along being careful, and one of the little monkey Trigens jumps out and rips your face off before you can even react, lol.

And the place where you get thrown out of the helicopter with some random number of bullets... Jeez.

I had 4 rounds there once, and I finally got thru there by ignoring the critters up there, and just diving off the waterfall and running for my life; all the way to the wrecked helicopter, lol.

I think I had about 3 health points when I got to the chopper, lol.

I need to play that again. 

Anyone still play Crysis Wars? 

There's a way to play it over the web, since Gamespy died.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 20, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> You're walking along being careful, and one of the little monkey Trigens jumps out and rips your face off before you can even react, lol.
> 
> And the place where you get thrown out of the helicopter with some random number of bullets... Jeez.
> 
> ...


Yeah I still remember all those. Those monkey Trigens are so OP even Jackhammer don't do jack shit. If you replay it make sure you do the quicksave quickload mod (just a simple ini edit to assign buttons), the checkpoint in this game are terrible because of its huge map. Sometime the checkpoint trigger just before a rocket hit your face.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Sometime the checkpoint trigger just before a rocket hit your face.


Heh, oh boy I can remember those... it was either hella many tries to evade those just in time, or just go back to the earlier one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Never completed it with the hardest difficulty, the second hardest was already a nightmare.


I know this is going to make me sound like a lamer, but I set the difficulty to max whenever I want to play with cheats on. The AI is smarter and their stats are much higher. I leave "God Mode" off but give myself all the weapons. It's fun stuff.


----------



## Grog6 (Sep 20, 2019)

Lol. I remember the big Trigen on the beach, at some barrier; I was stuck getting hit in the face with a rocket and respawning to the same moment; I think it was a long way back to the previous save.

Thanks for the tip on the quicksave mod; that will make that a lot more playable.


----------



## bug (Sep 20, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I have it running from the OS partition now as well.
> 
> Why it didn't work before, I don't know.


There's a good chance it doesn't like spaces in its install path. Many old games are like that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2019)

bug said:


> There's a good chance it doesn't like spaces in its install path. Many old games are like that.


While this is possible, it seems more likely that it's the way Windows 10 handles code. I had the same problem with Farcry1 on a Windows 8.1 machine I worked on a few years ago. Moving the installation out of the "Program Files (x86)" folder instantly solved the problem. It could have also been the parenthesis in the same folder. Only the original devs would know for sure, though both theories would be easy to test. Could just as easily be the way that Windows itself handles programs running within the "Program Files (x86)" directory. I wonder what would happen if the game was placed in the proper "Program Files" folder? Farcry was written before 64bit was a thing, so it is possible that it could be looking for that folder when running from a default install.

EDIT; This made me curious so I'm testing it.
I'm copying Farcry into two directories, one named "ProgramFiles(x86)" which has the no spaces, but still has parenthesis and another folder named "Far Cry 1" which has spaces but not parenthesis. Give me a minute..

EDIT2; Both scenario's tested, both times the game ran perfectly. Now let's try moving the game into the "Program Files (x86)" folder and see what happens..

EDIT3; That did not work. The game starts to run, screen goes black and the only way out is to Ctrl+Alt+Del out. So it seems Windows 10 does indeed handle programs running within the "Program Files (x86)" directory differently, which seems to be a problem for FarCry.

Solution is simple; Install Farcry to a folder other than the default, for example C:\Games\FarCry1. If it's already installed and having problems, simply move it to a new folder like the one in the example.


----------



## bug (Sep 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> While this is possible, it seems more likely that it's the way Windows 10 handles code. I had the same problem with Farcry1 on a Windows 8.1 machine I worked on a few years ago. Moving the installation out of the "Program Files (x86)" folder instantly solved the problem. It could have also been the parenthesis in the same folder. Only the original devs would know for sure, though both theories would be easy to test. Could just as easily be the way that Windows itself handles programs running within the "Program Files (x86)" directory. I wonder what would happen if the game was placed in the proper "Program Files" folder? Farcry was written before 64bit was a thing, so it is possible that it could be looking for that folder when running from a default install.
> 
> EDIT; This made me curious so I'm testing it.
> I'm copying Farcry into two directories, one named "ProgramFiles(x86)" which has the no spaces, but still has parenthesis and another folder named "Far Cry 1" which has spaces but not parenthesis. Give me a minute..
> ...


Like I said, it's the spaces 
Thanks for taking the time to test


----------



## BillB1124 (Nov 17, 2019)

Download and follow the instructions on this link








						Far Cry · elishacloud/dxwrapper Wiki
					

Fixes compatibility issues with older games running on Windows 10 by wrapping DirectX dlls.  Also allows loading custom libraries with the file extension .asi into game processes. - Far Cry · elish...




					github.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

BillB1124 said:


> Download and follow the instructions on this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new member wants me to click a link.

I think not.


----------



## bug (Nov 17, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> new member wants me to click a link.
> 
> I think not.


It's just a github project...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

bug said:


> It's just a github project...



I have never really used github, so that is all new to me.  /shrug


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi I bought it cheap on Steam and installed it through steam and it worked.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 17, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have never really used github, so that is all new to me. /shrug


Nothing nefarious about github, it's just source code stored in the cloud for cross platform management unless it's been compiled into binary format.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I bought it cheap on Steam and installed it through steam and it worked.




ya it worked fine on steam for me with win 10 no tweaks needed.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Nov 17, 2019)

BillB1124 said:


> Download and follow the instructions on this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I did find there's something is off when playing this game in newer Windows. That land mass reflection error is a nice find. Another reason why I build a retro windows xp gaming pc.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> new member wants me to click a link.
> 
> I think not.


As Bug and Biffzinker mentioned above, there's nothing wrong with GitHub. It's a very trustworthy repository of useful projects. Normally I would agree, new user with links = iffy. But Github is safe.


BillB1124 said:


> Download and follow the instructions on this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums!



lynx29 said:


> ya it worked fine on steam for me with win 10 no tweaks needed.


Steam may have coded a fix into their version of FC1. GOG's version still has the issue(it's the version I tested above).


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2019)

Worked perfectly fine since the release of Win 10. Like said on the previous page, just use high instead of very high on lighting, and it should work.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 19, 2019)

That quicksave mod is a Godsend:
Find and edit "DevMode.lua" with wordpad or equiv. Add these two lines to the end of the file:

Input:BindCommandToKey("#Game:Save('quicksaved_game');","f9" ,1);
Input:BindCommandToKey("#Game:Load('quicksaved_game');","f10 ",1);

Use -DEVMODE on shortcut launch. You can quicksave with F9 and quickload with F10.

P.S. (Put the -DEVMODE after the quotes)

example: ... farcry.exe" -DEVMODE 

Seen in another forum.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Nov 22, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> That quicksave mod is a Godsend:
> Find and edit "DevMode.lua" with wordpad or equiv. Add these two lines to the end of the file:
> 
> Input:BindCommandToKey("#Game:Save('quicksaved_game');","f9" ,1);
> ...


Yep, you can change those to regular F5 and F9 too. Very convenient. I finished this game yesterday. Man the game in last few stages are tough as hell, enemies sees you behind a wall before you see them and have Godlike accuracy. I think I did the quicksave/quickload mod back then, I don't see any way I could finish this game with just checkpoint saves.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 22, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Yep, you can change those to regular F5 and F9 too. Very convenient. I finished this game yesterday. Man the game in last few stages are tough as hell, enemies sees you behind a wall before you see them and have Godlike accuracy. I think I did the quicksave/quickload mod back then, I don't see any way I could finish this game with just checkpoint saves.


I agree. relying on checkpoints is painful.
I couldn't get the DevMode.lua edit to work, so I used the actual mod (F5 quick save/F9 load) made by Robert-33 and the mod goes into the mods folder. You have to enable the mod on every game start, but that's no big deal.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 22, 2019)

Is this about Far Cry 1? The one made by Crytek? How does it hold up?
I've only bought FC3. Loved it to bits. Tried FC2. Hated the mechanics. Returned. Got FC3 Blood Dragon for free. Also love it. Never bought the sequels.
Do people really install in C:/Program Files? I've been told to avoid installing any games there during my formative years.


----------



## bug (Nov 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Is this about Far Cry 1? The one made by Crytek? How does it hold up?
> I've only bought FC3. Loved it to bits. Tried FC2. Hated the mechanics. Returned. Got FC3 Blood Dragon for free. Also love it. Never bought the sequels.
> Do people really install in C:/Program Files? I've been told to avoid installing any games there during my formative years.


Initially, when "Program Files" was invented, many games had problems handling a path with spaces. But that's not a problem anymore.
Me, I just install my games on a different drive/partition because I like having them separated from all other things I have installed. Plus, games are pretty big, they'll fill up your OS partition in no time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Do people really install in C:/Program Files? I've been told to avoid installing any games there during my formative years.


Yes, a lot of people generally just go with the installer default. Like you, I have been using a different directory since the Windows 98 days because for one reason or another "Program Files" and "Program Files(x86)" have been a problem and/or treated differently since that time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 22, 2019)

Also, installing to a different drive other than your boot drive is a good idea, especially for when you may need to reinstall Windows for whatever reason.
I don't keep any games on my boot drive.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Windows 98 days because for one reason or another "Program Files" and "Program Files(x86)" have been a problem and/or treated differently since that time.


The Program Files (x86) directory started with Windows XP Professional x64 otherwise it was Program Files 3.1-XP.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Nov 22, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> That quicksave mod is a Godsend:
> Find and edit "DevMode.lua" with wordpad or equiv. Add these two lines to the end of the file:
> 
> Input:BindCommandToKey("#Game:Save('quicksaved_game');","f9" ,1);
> ...


Thanks for that quicksave info in case I play this again. Last time I played it started crashing to desktop left and right about 3/4 of the way through the game. I can't remember if that was on Win7 or Win10 - I just installed it to see if it would run and Steam says the last time I played it was today, and for 30 hours. Fer corn sakes...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Also, installing to a different drive other than your boot drive is a good idea, especially for when you may need to reinstall Windows for whatever reason.
> I don't keep any games on my boot drive.


The only downside is that many(most?) games these days keep settings and saves in the user profile folder.



biffzinker said:


> The Program Files (x86) directory started with Windows XP Professional x64 otherwise it was Program Files 3.1-XP.


True, but before 64-bit there were other issues with the "Program Files" folder.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Nov 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Is this about Far Cry 1? The one made by Crytek? How does it hold up?
> I've only bought FC3. Loved it to bits. Tried FC2. Hated the mechanics. Returned. Got FC3 Blood Dragon for free. Also love it. Never bought the sequels.


If you wonder, it played differently from any other FC game. There are no leveling, crafting, unlocking tower/area like in FC3. Its more like generic FPS but with a huge map.


----------



## DdoyleR (Jul 5, 2022)

Bummer is, the part I miss most is being able to compete with a few others on a server. You used to be able to install a server locally and invite friends.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2022)

DdoyleR said:


> Bummer is, the part I miss most is being able to compete with a few others on a server. You used to be able to install a server locally and invite friends.


Add me as a friend, I may play with you some day.









						Steam Community :: Kissamies
					

ːUmbrellaLogoː




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2022)

DdoyleR said:


> Bummer is, the part I miss most is being able to compete with a few others on a server. You used to be able to install a server locally and invite friends.


You still can. You just have to make a special configurations.



Lenne said:


> Add me as a friend, I may play with you some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done! I know you weren't talking to me but...


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You still can. You just have to make a special configurations.
> 
> 
> Done! I know you weren't talking to me but...


Accepted


----------

